# Segmented bowl jig



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Someone was making the jigs a while back and I can't remember who. 

Will the jiggy party please admit their expertise. if you won't publicly admit your greatness in jig mastery please pm me so I can start the long con of acquiring said jig.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2016)

What kind of jig, Don? (In other words, what does it do?)


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2016)

It jigs and it jags and it does the hokey pokey


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> It jigs and it jags and it does the hokey pokey


So that's what it's all about...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 1, 2016)

The way it worked was when you had the segments cut and placed on the flat jig you would turn the jig and it would center everything. I have seen them used in videos before and somebody posted one they were building for I think @El Guapo and when they had time to make another would let me know.

This jig takes an expert so I know it wasn't @Tclem

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh....that was the off center jig, I think you're thinking of...


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2016)

Don, you might be thinking of the Longworth chuck that I built for @Bean_counter and the next one is for @El Guapo. You had said you wanted one when I had time. It doesn't do what you are talking about though. That does sound interesting. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

@Tony was doin it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

I win!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/first-segmented-turning.24902/#post-315789

This one?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> Don, you might be thinking of the Longworth chuck that I built for @Bean_counter and the next one is for @El Guapo. You had said you wanted one when I had time. It doesn't do what you are talking about though. That does sound interesting. Tony


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2016)

El Guapo said:


>



Not to worry brother, I haven't forgotten you, just been tied up! Tony


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> Not to worry brother, I haven't forgotten you, just been tied up! Tony


Some people enjoy that sorta thing (I hear)...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 1, 2016)

I think Andrew has waited long enough... don't you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think Andrew has waited long enough... don't you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think Andrew has waited long enough... don't you?



Why don't you mind your own business! 

Dam Islander...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2016)

I have made a lot of segmented turnings (it was a phase I went through) lol. and never used a jig, but I can see where they would be nice. Plus I always used 12 segment rings so 15 degrees is easy to find, most chopsaws have a detent for it.
This is what I use mostly, simple but effective, I guess it's a basic jig, but you will need a crosscut sled to use it with. I put down a piece of masking tape to set the length of the segment, then bring the tip of the segment up to it to make my cut...

disregard if this doesn't apply to your query...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> Why don't you mind your own business!
> 
> Dam Islander...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I have made a lot of segmented turnings (it was a phase I went through) lol. and never used a jig, but I can see where they would be nice. Plus I always used 12 segment rings so 15 degrees is easy to find, most chopsaws have a detent for it.
> This is what I use mostly, simple but effective, I guess it's a basic jig, but you will need a crosscut sled to use it with. I put down a piece of masking tape to set the length of the segment, then bring the tip of the segment up to it to make my cut...
> 
> disregard if this doesn't apply to your query...
> View attachment 117810


That's way cool thank you Barry, it's nice to know that some of the people on this site come through without a cattle prod beating...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I win!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> some of the people on this site come through without a cattle prod beating...



And some don't!!!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> And some don't!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Dec 2, 2016)

Search Seg Easy sled online


----------

